# It was a good day



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got to the bait camp at 4:30am, only to find out they were out of croaker. Decided to get some shrimp, and when I went to put them in the boat I noticed one of my trailer tires was totally flat. I had a spare, but it was kind of useless without a jack or lug wrench. I was tempted to just go home, but the ramp was just around the corner , so we launched the boat anyway. Stopped at one of my spots and picked up a couple trout, then at daylight I made a run to Eagle Point to try to get croaker. Got a couple dozen and headed to one my spots on a mid bay reef. When we got to my spot there was a boat sitting right on top of it. Low and behold it was Zeitgeist and One Day Scratch. I anchored right next to them and started catching fish. We had a great time just laughing and cutting up. All the potlickers that got close to us left in a hurry because they thought we were crazy. We got a nice mess of fish, but I had to leave by 8 so I could get my flat fixed and get to work.

Than this afternoon we met up with Zeitgeist and his lady at the party cove and had even more fun. What started off as a terrible morning ended up being a great day.

Always remember, When life gives you lemon's, find a friend who's life gives them Vodka, and Have A Party.


----------



## walkinwader (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice mess of fish.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Few more pics


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

It was a great day! Great hanging with you brother!


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Right on!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*sharkchum....*

Just remember....it could have been a lot worse than that.....don't consider that a terrible start . I was gonna fish the jetties yesterday but broke a shear pin on the trolling motor....kinda irritated but sucked it up and ran offshore. We boated 52 mahi mahi.....2 kings....1 undersize ling...once i ran back i realized everyone was safe and had a great time. By the way, why arent you shark fishing?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Can you post a picture of our boats tied together? The one from the underwater camera that you took from about 20 yards back?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

The Holder 2000, LOL!


----------



## Snaggletoothfrecklefish (Jul 11, 2016)

Zeitgeist said:


> Can you post a picture of our boats tied together? The one from the underwater camera that you took from about 20 yards back?


Awe man...should have hit me up! Could have had 3 identical boats tied together!

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Let the good times roll! Dang, wish that I was the 3rd boat too.
Dat looks like a lot of fun was had.

Did Matt have a jack & wrench for your boat trailer Johnny?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Can you post a picture of our boats tied together? The one from the underwater camera that you took from about 20 yards back?


Here ya go.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Thats looks like a blast fellas....


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

HAR !
I like the one with the two crazies holding up their arms in the background .


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

WADEN said:


> HAR !
> I like the one with the two crazies holding up their arms in the background .


yup that's an instant classic. potlick protest or photobombers


----------



## uscgnazzario (Feb 1, 2015)

Are you guys tied up in the back of clear lake? Im new to that area but that spot looks familiar.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Clearlake Party Cove!


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

Where is this mid bay reef, may I ask?


----------

